# help me!!



## Rauddys809 (Jan 10, 2014)

i just planted my tank and then i put my filter but my filter is soo strong made a whole threw the sand n is now getting to the soil level and i see soil ontop of the sand how can i fix this or i have to start all over again with no filter?


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

You need a baffle for your filter so that the direct current does not reach the substrate. I've seen diy baffles using a suction cup soap dish. Position the dish so that the flow hits the dish just below the waterline. 
Or place a large flat stone on the subtrate where the water flow is digging it so the water will deflect off the stone instead of scouring out the sand and soil.
To fix the hole in your sand I would just add more sand on top of any soil that has been displaced.
Good luck!


----------



## SweetCheeksMum (Nov 3, 2013)

You can also make one out of a bottle. I made one for my tank and it works really well....
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=30139
I hope that link works (I'm on my phone)

Edit: I should add that I had to add a small hole to the middle of the bottle so there are 3 points for the water to exit. It works beautifully!
Here's a pic of the baffle in my tank (an old picture, the tank looks different now)


----------



## cowgirlsue1 (Nov 22, 2013)

JUst stick a sponge across the outport. Any kind will do. I used a small sea sponge cause of the holes. Fastened with fish line. Rinse every once in a while in water that you've taken out of tank just to get any debris out in case you've removed your regular filter pack.


----------



## Sarah22815 (Jan 21, 2014)

i was wondering if anyone can help me? http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=336426


----------

